# Sunday 10th April - Next Goodwood Circuit TT Forum Meet



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

OK - so it looks like we're on a bit of a roll with this meet thing and as the sun comes out and things get warmer, I'm hoping the attendance will rise inline with the temperature.

On Sunday 10th April we'll plan to do it all again but this time with even more of us, it would be great to get 25 cars there for this event I've checked all the calendars and I cannot see anything else clashing so it should be a great opportunity for us all to get our cars out, go for a blast, bit of brekkie and to chat a bit of TT.

As for the plan, same drill as the last two events, get there for 9:00am, park up, natter, swap stories and compare parts.

(I'm also planning one for the 22nd May so pencil that one in your diary as well)

In case you missed any of the other events, please check some of the photos below to get a feel for what you've been missing out on.

Here are some pictures that sum up the quality of the cars and the people that attended.


























































































So if you want to join us, just stick your name down on the list . . . . I'll go first to kick it off.

1) Blue Magic


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ME! 

J
xx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> ME!
> 
> J
> xx


Awesome - Do you want to post it up on the TT FB page to let the social media massive know [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueMagic said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > ME!
> ...


I will indeed and I'll stick it on the events calendar 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Should be able to make this 

1) Blue Magic
2) Lollypop86
3) Spike

Can I ask, why people seem to prefer an exclusive TT meet, to joining in a muti marque meet? maybe its where its posted as facebook is taking the world lol!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Should be able to make this
> 
> 1) Blue Magic
> 2) Lollypop86
> ...


Maybe because we all have a common interest?

J
xx


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll be there! Think I missed out last time on a few guys meeting somewhere near Petworth? For a blast down to the circuit, if that is happening again let us no as I'd make a big detour to join that!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

spike said:


> Should be able to make this
> 
> 1) Blue Magic
> 2) Lollypop86
> ...


If I may be so bold, I think you nailed it with the word exclusive. We're all like minded with a common interest that is the TT. Whilst I love cars, I'd rather talk cars with fellow TT owners as I want to learn and share my leanings, that does not mean I wouldn't enjoy discussing the merits of pork or GTR Vs Evo with other petrol heads but the TT is my favourite car to talk about for obvious reasons.

If given the choice is I'd pick a TT event over a mixed event every time unless it was something mega.

Plus chaps and chapesses on here are a great bunch.


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Think I may be able to make it. I missed out on the ACE meet and was gutted so count me in.

#MythicBooster

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

1) Blue Magic
2) Lollypop86
3) Spike
4) MythicBooster

Not bad for a Sunday night . . . . . now where are the rest of you :mrgreen:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

BlueMagic said:


> 1) Blue Magic
> 2) Lollypop86
> 3) Spike
> 4) Morbs320i
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Had quite a few responses on facebook already 

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Put me down please! I do love Goodwood, and it'll be nice to see some of the place without the usual FoS crowds.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Put me down please! I do love Goodwood, and it'll be nice to see some of the place without the usual FoS crowds.


Just to be clear, we're meeting at the track and not at the house where FOS is held - just don't want you turning up at the wrong spot.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Understood. Is it the main entrance or somewhere else? Do you have a postcode or coordinates for satnav?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Understood. Is it the main entrance or somewhere else? Do you have a postcode or coordinates for satnav?


try this 

http://bfy.tw/4vi1


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

And me 

Morbs320i are you in Felpham?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

spike said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Understood. Is it the main entrance or somewhere else? Do you have a postcode or coordinates for satnav?
> ...


So it's the main entrance then - thanks! (Saved me using up my daily allowance of keystrokes)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


To be fair to you, it would help if people arranging meets would give detailed information in the first post, there will hopefully always be someone new to a regular meet, who wont know the usual arrangements.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I've updated the title to say Goodwood Circuit and I've been keeping an eye on the thread to ensure all questions are answered.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Good for you Chris... at least you made the effort to arrange a meet. I will be there just like I did for the last 2


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi RusTTy Racer, yes I'm in Felpham but if a few people are meeting up at any points near Goodwood for the final run in I'm happy to join that, always good to give the car a run with other TT's


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes Chap, I met up with sussexbythesea in Arundel and we drove to Petworth and met in the 'square' for want of a better word. I'm sure we can cope with another - I think we got ourselves a convoy boy, yee haa


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks Rusty, if we keep having success at the next couple, I'm going to ask Goodwood if we could do a BBQ for the summer combined with a TT only track day.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

That would be a awesome idea would love to take the qs round goodwood.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

BlueMagic said:


> Thanks Rusty, if we keep having success at the next couple, I'm going to ask Goodwood if we could do a BBQ for the summer combined with a TT only track day.


Certainly they are fairly co-operative, with the STOC we had a photo session on the grid at Goodwood, we then went for a couple of parade laps, following a pace car. we where told would be only 40mph, but the laps progress, the guy took it up to about 80mph 

A proper track session may cost a bit, due to the of marshals required.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueMagic said:


> Thanks Rusty, if we keep having success at the next couple, I'm going to ask Goodwood if we could do a BBQ for the summer combined with a TT only track day.


Yes! That would be awesome!

So am I being dum, are we not meeting at the usual place? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't panic, don't panic! Same as before - at the cafe :roll:


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I should be OK to come to this one too so maybe meet up in Petworth on the way Julian?

The last one was great, thanks for organising Chris.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep, sounds like a plan


----------



## Tigerblood (Oct 1, 2014)

I might pop along are newbies welcome?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tigerblood said:


> I might pop along are newbies welcome?


the more the merrier 

J
xx


----------



## Tigerblood (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds like a plan , i have a few new bits to fit over the weekend, i get her done and have time to give her a good clean ill make the trek across, what goes on ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

meet up, have a chat, have breakfast 

J
xx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

So anymore coming, was hoping to have even more than the last one?

Would love to see 25 of us all rock up and take the place over.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Just seen weather for Sunday and looks like no rain (at the moment :roll: ) so might get the cleaning stuff out


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll bring my brolly just incase lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

best bring your umbrellas... always good when we don't need them


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Unfortunately can not make it this time. Would love to come
along again, but have been down with the dreaded lurgy for the
last couple of weeks, so will have to give it a miss.

Hope those that make it have a good time and hopefully post
a few photos of the day. All the best
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

miTTzee said:


> Unfortunately can not make it this time. Would love to come
> along again, but have been down with the dreaded lurgy for the
> last couple of weeks, so will have to give it a miss.
> 
> ...


Oh, poor you. Did you get your rear springs sorted?


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks rusTTy for the sympathy - had a week in bed so am afraid the car
is the same as it was. Still HIGH! :? Not to worry though, it still goes which is
a plus.
 Had a bit of luck the last couple of days or so, picked up from ebay a pair of
second hand springs (almost new) with the 5 violet dabs of paint on them. 
These were the same as on the car when the broken spring happened. 
So hopefully they would have been the original and the car should look a bit lower.

Reading through the search facility, I may need to get a set of the facelift springs
or "sports springs" to get it a bit lower. Anyway, before I open a shop selling springs,
will do a bit more research on it. 

Thanks again for the post, if you are going on Sunday, have a good un and my 
regards to all the team that show up. All the best
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## hurricanehunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Even at this late stage, I am not 100% sure of being able to come along tomorrow. Is it Ok to just turn up on the day?
Many thanks.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes no pressure! It would be great if we can get to 25 cars this time. Just be there between 9 and 11!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

The sun is out, the roads are dry and it's perfect meet weather, which makes it even more of a shame that I cannot concome out to play today.

I won't even bother boring you with the reason but if I could be there I would. Hope you all have a great morning and please take lots of pictures to share with those of us who cannot attend.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok will do, shame you can't make it


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry peeps, I can't make it today - still tinkering on the car from yesterday's little project. Have fun


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

13 of us so far  so a good turn out. I'll take loads of pics and post them later 

J 
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

amazing morning, will post the pics shortly 

J
xx


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great meet today, nice to see so many TT's, regulars and new ones.

Thanks all.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I took quite a few today so I havent uploaded them all, but you can view them here (even if you dont have facebook  )

J
xx

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 3068b9e172


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

was a Good morning, great weather, good turn up, and a nice selection of cars.

Next Goodwood event 1st May viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1216329


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

Great to see everyone and the awesome cars..
The link to the pics won't let you see all of them? Has anybody else got more pictures?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh gay, I'll put them on photo bucket this evening

J
Xx


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice one


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Great day again yesterday nice to see so many TT's, looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Link worked for me, looks like a great event . . . .really sorry I could not make it but had loads on with work.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueMagic said:


> Link worked for me, looks like a great event . . . .really sorry I could not make it but had loads on with work.


I sent you a PM get the next one organised 

J
Xx


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

When I click on the Facebook link it comes up with I don't have permission to view the pics :-(


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a great day, shame I wasn't able to get there this time but will be for the next one, especially now my fox damage has been repaired.

And, they let you into the paddocks! Maybe Goodwood will recognise regular TT meets there because of the popularity and allow us more access.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

we tried looking for someone to ask them if we could go on the track to take pics on the start up but there wasnt anyone about, so because you can drive through the tunnel and into the paddock area we decided to do that as it was empty 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Heres the photobucket album

password is - ttownersclub

http://s302.photobucket.com/user/lollypop_j22/slideshow/Facebook/Goodwood breakfast meet 100416

J
xx


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

I must be doing something wrong? As I can only see pics of seat Leon's


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I only took one pic


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Well done Jess, I can see them


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Well done Jess, I can see them


I can't :-(


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks Jess great pictures..


----------



## Funk (Mar 17, 2016)

I found them ;/) thanks for the pics and hope to do it again soon


----------

